# Need help but so little info, hope someone can help



## warpo (Oct 17, 2013)

As the title suggests, I need help. I'm forever looking for my great grandfather Frederick Alexander Wilmore and the boat he committed suicide on in 1915. At first I thought he was inexperienced as I thought it was his first voyage out to sea, but looking online at the Grimsby archives he pops up on this:

----

Archive
Title Baltic
Date 1913

Description vessel Baltic; 
owner George Moody; 
skipper G H Turner, certificate 6475. 

Apprentices: P Hearn Man. 

Crew: G H Turner 6475 Skipper 46 Grimsby; 
S Bowles 8929 2nd Hand 40 Birkenhead; 
G Stanforth 1st Eng 59 Scarborough; 
E Bryant 2nd Eng 28 Grimsby; 
R Snelling Man 24 Grimsby; 
A E Snape Man 34 Hanchurch (Failed to join); 
D Hagan Man 51 London; 
H Barlow Man 25 Grimsby; 
H Slack Man 46 Sheffield; 
W Smith Man 35 Grimsby; 
P Tuson Trimmer 20 Andover; 
M S J Hughs ? Steward 38 Manchester (Failed to join); 
G H Roberts Spare Hand 26 Grimsby; 
F A Wilmore Steward 28 Canterbury; 
A Hearn Man 23 Hull; 
A Snelling Man 25 Grimsby; 
A E Snape Man 34 Hanchurch; 
F? Berryman Trimmer 21 Little Horsted; 
J William ? Steward 35 Nottingham; 
A Hearn Man 23 Hull; 
W Smith Man 34 Grimsby; 
James(?) King Man 55 London; 
D Hagon Man 52 London.

---

That's all I know.

Was the ship called the Baltic?
Can anyone lead me towards any info please. I tried googling, but it just came up with vessels that sail in the Baltic.

Thank you in advance,
Dean


----------



## warpo (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry to clarrify, He committed suicide on the GY343 Yarmouth in July 1915. I mean I thought this was his first voyage. But then I found he was on this "Baltic" ship in 1913. Didn't know anything about it till now.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Baltic GY186 ran aground 29/2/1916 at the foot of Bempton Cliffs.


----------



## warpo (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you very much cueball.

Why is it both ships are so ellusive as to finding an image.

Baltic GY186 & Yarmouth GY334


----------



## warpo (Oct 17, 2013)

So it said he was a Steward on board. What exactly does that mean? I thought a Steward was something like waitering. But I doubt that would be needed on a trawler.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
There was only one vessel, with the Name BALTIC, owned by George Moody. around in 1913. This was the vessel indicated by cueball44. Official number 94095.
http://collections.mun.ca/cdm/compoundobject/collection/mha_mercant/id/18957/rec/60
My guess is you have misinterpreted the Crew Agreement. She would have had a type S1 logbook and crew agreement for a fishing boat over 25 tons. This would be a six month running agreement and would list all those who sailed on her during this period.

Could you post a link to the do***ent you have seen online?

As regards the wording, Steward. My guess it should have read cook. I have never come across a fishing boat from this era with a Steward onboard.

regards
Roger


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

warpo said:


> Sorry to clarrify, He committed suicide on the GY343 Yarmouth in July 1915. I mean I thought this was his first voyage. But then I found he was on this "Baltic" ship in 1913. Didn't know anything about it till now.


I think the vessel that he committed suicide on was named HMT YARMOUTH 11 (281) during WW1.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

cueball44,
I think Warpo has posted either on this forum or elswhere and as far as I can remember the vessel was GY 334 o/n 108471.

regards
Roger


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Roger Griffiths said:


> cueball44,
> I think Warpo has posted either on this forum or elswhere and as far as I can remember the vessel was GY 334 o/n 108471.
> 
> regards
> Roger


Had another look at HMT Yarmouth 11 (281). This vessel was at one time named FV Yarmouth (FD334). Would this be the same vessel as Yarmouth GY 334 o/n 108471.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

No. The vessel with official number 117731 was at one time FD334
http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/index.php/2009/01/st-yarmouth-fd334/

regards
Roger


----------



## warpo (Oct 17, 2013)

The Gy334 on-108471 was the Yarmouth, in July of 1915, Frederick Wilmore comitted suicide on it in the North Sea. I have the crew agreement, death certificate etc... In September of 1915 the ship itself never returned, pressumed hit by a mine.

When I contacted the Grimsby Library and the Maritime Museum for the log book, they said if there was a death on the boat then the log book would be saved, however for this boat the log book is missing and because of my grandfathers suicide, they are shocked they do not have it.

The boat was never known by any other name or number. 

Thanks so far,
Dean


----------



## NY1917 (Jan 5, 2015)

Have you tried searching newspapers? Have you got a death certificate? I don't know where it would have been filed, but the people at the library might.


----------

